# Tempo de sessão demasiado curto...



## Werk_AG (27 Jul 2013 às 01:51)

Já não é a primeira vez que me acontece... depois de escrever uma mensagem privada algo longa e que demorou algum tempo a completar, ao tentar enviar deparo-me com o ecran para fazer de novo login. Sessão expirada provavelmente. O problema é que perdi todo o texto que estava a tentar enviar, e deu trabalho mesmo...
Porquê um tempo de sessão tão curto? 
Não tem problema para quem escreve mensagens rápidas, mas quando o assunto requer tempo a escrever é uma chatice. Será que tenho de escrever primeiro num editor e depois fazer copy e paste? Não faz sentido!

Apenas um comentário!


----------



## fablept (29 Jul 2013 às 02:11)

Boas.

Tenho quase a certeza se clicares no visto "memorizar" quando fazes login a tua sessão só é expirada passado alguns dias/semanas.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Fev 2014 às 01:43)

Para contornar esse problema de expiração de sessão, costumo deixar um separador aberto com a conversação (chat) do fórum em ecrã inteiro. Uma vez que é actualizado frequentemente (não sei precisar mas pelo menos a cada minuto) deixei de ter esse problema. É também um bom motivo para torna-lo mais ativo.

Deixo aqui a ligação direta:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/misc.php?do=cchatbox


----------



## CptRena (8 Fev 2014 às 02:18)

Eu venho cá quase todos os dias, e desde que fiz login algures no ano passado ou ainda antes, até agora estou ainda com a mesma sessão  Sim, cliquei em memorizar quando fiz login por causa disso mesmo.


----------

